# You Wake Up And...



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 16, 2009)

YOUR ROOM

You wake up and realize you are tied up by a rope attached to the ceiling. A man in a blue shirt next to you is also tied up with you. How did you get here? Why is the number of the beast on the wall? What the hell is the purpose of the motivational poster taped to the wall?

You have many questions, but first, you must get out of the ropes.

Red Shirt: AWAITING COMMANDS


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 16, 2009)

Use your canines to start eating through the rope.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 23, 2009)

You scream for your dog, ROVER. He comes over to you, but cannot jump high enough to gnaw at the ropes.







Oh... you meant the other type of canines. You gnaw at the ropes with your vampire fangs, waking up your buddy in the process.







"Oh, hi there," says BLUE SHIRT. "I was wondering how we were supposed to get out of those ropes. You could have used my SWISS ARMY KNIFE, but whatever. Say, how about I join your party?"

BLUE SHIRT (Lv. 1) joined the party!

RED SHIRT (Lv. 1): AWAITING COMMANDS
BLUE SHIRT (Lv. 1): AWAITING COMMANDS


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 24, 2009)

BLU TEAM:Find out what the eff is behind that poster.

RED TEAM: Get Rover as defenses or bait If Genre Savvvy is correct here, we're all doomed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Both: facepalm at the dreadful "canine" pun. And dub the mutt "Sedgwick" instead; Rover is a very worn-out name for a dog.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 25, 2009)

Hahaha! What an incredibly witty pun! Using an alternate definition of canine for laughs? Oh, Kam, you amazing comedian!

You attempt to rename Rover Sedgwick. Sedgwick seems to like his new name.

You attempt to use Sedgwick as... oh, wait a sec. That's not Sedgwick. That's a clever decoy!

Better put it in your inventory.







Red Shirt's Awesomitude is very lacking. Better try to get it up! Your Powerness and Wisdomosity are pretty good, though.

"Alright, let's take down the poster... huh?"







There's a little hole that was hidden by the motivational poster. Damn!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 25, 2009)

BLU TEAM: Go all spy-stabbing mad on that little hole with Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2009)

Attempt to alter your NAMES; naming yourself after the colour of your SHIRT is both ridiculous and idiotic.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 27, 2009)

Red Shirt and Blue Shirt sigh and quickly change their names to something cooler. Red Shirt chooses the name Rod, and Blue Shirt chooses the name Bob.







Bob goes on a STABBIN' RAMPAGE!!!!!!1!!!







"Oh god, what did you do to my foot?" A man looks upwards angrily. "Die, you fool that stabbed my foot!"







RED SHIRT: Awaiting commands
BLUE SHIRT: Battling ???


----------



## Dr Frank (Nov 27, 2009)

Rod, engage in battle and give the FOE a LOW-BLOW from behind. Bob, focus first on the FOE and STAB it in the chest ONCE.


----------



## Flareth (Nov 27, 2009)

Bob: Give a quick stab to the FOE'S FACE.

Rod: Give FOE a swift kick ANYWHERE.


----------

